# Who do u find attractive?



## sinigang (Mar 26, 2005)

some friends and family all have different opinions of these fine woman, who would u choose?

1) erika sawijiri 









or

2) aya ueto









if u need some more pics of erika (my choice) ask bullsnake ha


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Rosa Kato.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

if there was a gun to my head and i HAD to choose id say #2

but both are gross IMO, drews post is much nicer


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

NONe


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I said Aya, the second one. Never heard of either of them before.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I prefer the second one...







!


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

None. 1st 1 has dodgy teeth.


----------



## xxjunior76xx (Aug 8, 2006)

2nd


----------



## commando (Jul 13, 2006)

both at the same time plz....and a video camera if poss :laugh:


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Damn, am I the only guy on this forum who thinks Asian girls are not all that hot?
Out of those two, I'd say neither are hot, the second one is better looking then the other one though.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

I agree with everyone really. Jabberjaws one looks kinda plain jane; then again, so does number 2, whose picture came straight outta MySpace.

Avg asian broads....

#2 though looks like she wants some moshoo louie to her face


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

neither are "HOT"... both are just average little cute asian girls- minus the jaws on pic1


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

They both ming.


----------



## commando (Jul 13, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> They both ming.


and so says the piranha fury gay community members.......


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

I just really don't find the majority of japanese/chinese/korean etc women attractive.

They all look the same, bland, boring, and skinny.

With the exception of a few.


----------



## commando (Jul 13, 2006)

G23.40SW said:


> I just really don't find the majority of japanese/chinese/korean etc women attractive.
> 
> They all look the same, bland, boring, and skinny.
> 
> With the exception of a few.


jump out of that closet!! thats some gorgeous p*ssy on display...but hey its a modern world and i dont think being on the otherside is a crime


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

its not that there ugly......... just not worth posting about... IMO


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> I just really don't find the majority of japanese/chinese/korean etc women attractive.
> 
> They all look the same, bland, boring, and skinny.
> 
> With the exception of a few.


u hit the nail on the head. i would get it in with both of em but #2 wins


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> its not that there ugly......... just not worth posting about... IMO


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

2nd...


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

2 one...... oh and the 1st one has buck teeth


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

G23.40SW said:


> I just really don't find the majority of japanese/chinese/korean etc women attractive.
> 
> They all look the same, bland, boring, and skinny.
> 
> With the exception of a few.


glad i wasnt the one to say it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm in the end of a mid life crisis right now so they both look OK to me including the buck tooth one.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> I'm in the end of a mid life crisis right now *so they both look OK to me including the buck tooth one.*:laugh:


Certainly. They are both cute, I don't know what you guys are talking about...


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I think asians are hot.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Damn, am I the only guy on this forum who thinks Asian girls are not all that hot?


Just for that comment, I'm gonna post a string of pictures of Aya Ueto (#2).


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

#2 by far


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

yeah...

you forgot the "neither of the above" option....which is what i would have chosen...



Fido The Great said:


> I just really don't find the majority of japanese/chinese/korean etc women attractive.
> 
> They all look the same, bland, boring, and skinny.
> 
> With the exception of a few.


glad i wasnt the one to say it.








[/quote]
have you heard them in pornos?? would have to be the worst lay in the world...whiny as hell...cant handle the meat!!!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Both. but i have to say 2nd is better looking


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

NONE


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i'm gonna go with definately neither


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

WTF 
I think a few guys on this forum just don't like females.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

they really aren't anything special. I've seen way hotter asian broads at frat parties in north jersey (ps thats where they all hide)


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

The First one.
Mature and cute. Yet innocent-looking. *pic #3, under #1


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hmmm i aint been keeping up with the asain (especialy jap) chicks lately. so i dont recall either of them gals

here's a few of my fav looking asain gals Harumi Inoue (damn fine in Freeze Me), Bunko Kanazawa, Madoka Ozawa, Hiroko Anzia... all cute!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

soem asian countries just produce more hot women than others....

like thailand...ive seen some insanely hot thai girls. and yes, they WERE girls...hahahaha

the funniest thing in thailand is seeing the 40 year old drunken aussie or brit with what he THINKS is a pretty girl...in reality...thar be a penis down there!!!

i find japanese girls to be funny shaped sometimes...really stubby legs and such...

at least the thai girls have amazing legs...and racks...yes...i said it...







lol


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

aya


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Puff said:


> soem asian countries just produce more hot women than others....
> 
> like thailand...ive seen some insanely hot thai girls. and yes, they WERE girls...hahahaha
> 
> ...


Asian girls have boobs?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

SOME do... at least i think they were boobies...lol

could have been elephantitis of the nipples tho...


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

I think my girlfriend is one of a kind. =) and I pretty sure she looks cute than them two.


----------



## oblene (Jul 22, 2006)

got to go with numero


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Both look good to me but the 2nd one IMO is prettier.


----------



## Exile123 (Jun 23, 2006)

some people might pick the first one only because she has flaws meaning they "Think" they might have a chance with her THUS meaning they pick the one that is a little fuglyer truth....


----------



## sinigang (Mar 26, 2005)

the_skdster said:


> The First one.
> Mature and cute. Yet innocent-looking. *pic #3, under #1


exactly wut i say. i watch a lot of asian movies so i got asian girls on the mind alot. and thank you bullsnake, always there to post pics of anyone that needs to be defended


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

i would say the second one is def prettier


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Man they are both red hot...what's not to like?????









Japanese and Korean women







are the most beautiful in the world. Look no futher than Reon Kadena for an example of perfection....

Jay


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

we get all the squat fugly ones in canada. not a good showing for china...lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

Puff said:


> we get all the squat fugly ones in canada. not a good showing for china...lol


Just for that comment, you get a string of Reon Kadena pics.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Bullsnake, I can count on you to come up with relevant pics just as I can count on Silence to come up with wierd threads and just as I can count on DannyBoy to hate on America. You are an asset to the lounge!! BTW, that chick is effin' hot. Based on the Doggy-pose, I am left to assume she is a porn actress?...and upon further review, looks like shes NOT...Id still beat the cheeks.

Tom


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

whats wrong with their belly buttons? jesus christ! is that an asian thing?


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

dam that chick is hot


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Bullsnake still rules







But um... does she even have nipples?


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Both would look the same from the back but if it was missionary would say #2


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Bullsnake...you are the man.......


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

jaejae said:


> Man they are both red hot...what's not to like?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...












GREAT rack!!


















All I want for Christmas ^^^
















For those who think asian women arnt attractive, you must all be a bunch of pole smokers?


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Man they are both red hot...what's not to like?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...












GREAT rack!!


















All I want for Christmas ^^^:nod::nod:

For those who think asian women arnt attractive, you must all be a bunch of pole smokers?
[/quote]

Ex0dus I agree with you 100%.....

Thanks for the new pic of Reon...I've never seen this one before

Jay


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I approve of these posts


----------



## bigJohnson (Jun 5, 2006)

I'd bone both of em.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

sinigang said:


> some friends and family all have different opinions of these fine woman, who would u choose?
> 
> 1) erika sawijiri
> 
> ...


I view both as unattractive.


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

as there ben a thread about which type of women you find attractive if not i think some one should create one. with a pole


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> we get all the squat fugly ones in canada. not a good showing for china...lol


Just for that comment, you get a string of Reon Kadena pics.









[/quote]

Eyes Fixed 
Let's keep em that way ace


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I like how you guys post the 1 in a 10000 asian chick that has nice tits.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

piranha1991 said:


> as there ben a thread about which type of women you find attractive if not i think some one should create one. with a pole


.....he said pole...

Tom


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

#2


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

#2... me love her long time


----------

